# Quebec Class Action against Intrawest (Embarc) proceeds



## cd5 (Jan 18, 2019)

New information is available about the Class Action against Intrawest that was approved in Quebec last year. 
Information is posted on the "CI Owners Group" website at these 2 locations:

www.citheownersgroup.org/class-action

and 

www.citheownersgroup.org/class-action-faq


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2019)

So this is only for people who purchased direct from Intrawest in Quebec?


----------



## cd5 (Jan 26, 2019)

Bill4728 said:


> So this is only for people who purchased direct from Intrawest in Quebec?


Yes. I've posted more info in a separate post


----------



## cd5 (Jan 26, 2019)

Intrawest has posted ads in Montreal newspapers today as required by the Court in the class action case. 
Information that has been vetted by the law firm is available on the Club Intrawest Owners Group website on these 2 pages:
www.citheownersgroup.org/class-action and www.citheownersgroup.org/class-action-faq


----------

